# My herd!  (Pinecone Farms)



## Arabiansnob (Jun 24, 2012)

I thought I would share some picture of my herd there are 3 more to my herd that arent shown.....hope you enjoy!!


Lacey Nigerian doe and her daughter Pandora who is a Nigora 






Khia Nigerian doe and my lovley little buck George, I love his color!! 






The doe in the front is Annie she is a boer/angora cross.....she looks so awesome when she get her long curley coat this was when she has shed out, and her two twins by her side, they are 3/4 angora boer.  Marley is the black doe and Khia and George bring up the rear.






Willow, Annies Daughter 






Marley, George and Khia  





Khia and her new born bucklings.  they are by my little buck George!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 24, 2012)

what cuties


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2012)

Love middle one in the second picture!  I am such a sucker for tri-colored goats!  They are just awesome!!!


----------



## Missy (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautiful goats


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 25, 2012)

Annie is really cute. Good looking herd!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice! Everyone looks healthy and happy.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 26, 2012)

WHAT adorable babies and, goats you have!!!!


----------



## Arabiansnob (Jul 24, 2012)

Here are some more picture of some of them.


Here is a picture of my pygmy doe ( cream colored) Daisy Mae and my Nigerian doe Marley!






Here is a picture of Annie my boer/angora cross, i love her curley hair.  I know longer own her.






This is a bad picture i cant seem to get rid of the glowing eyes.  ill have to get better pictures.  But here is my Nigerian doe Daisy II aka Dee Dee and her daughter Bristol Lillian she is a Nigora (Nigerian x Angora).  when I bought her, her name was lily so i just made that her middle name i geuss lol.  She and her sister Pandora (shown in first post) dident really get the curley hair that her father had.


----------



## lapiloto (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## poorboys (Jul 25, 2012)

love the pics, thanks


----------



## Arabiansnob (Jul 25, 2012)

This is little Bristol, one of my favorite goats She is a Nigora.  She will be on my farm forever!!







Bristol and her mother Daisy II  aka "Dee Dee"






Bristol's paternal half sister Pandora.  I love her ears!






Marley and Khia's little buckling, he love her for some reason!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Love the photos and your good looking goaties...Willow is my fav    And I love your white fence in the background of the first photo!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 25, 2012)

oops...3rd photo :/


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 27, 2012)

beautiful goats


----------



## Arabiansnob (Aug 26, 2012)

Trixie says Hello BYH;





Dee Dee ---- Nigerian Doe and Mai Belle----Pangora doeling 






Lacey--- Pygmy doe






Dee Dee and her Daughter Bristol






Benjie, Khia little buckling who was born this year.  He is by my Nigerian Buck George.  Benjie will be leaving this week for his new home!






Pretty little Daisy II  aka "Dee Dee"






Lacey and her Daughter Pandora, Lacey looks kinda mean.






The herd Queen, Daisy Mae she was my very first goat I bought!  People think im crazy when I say this but she think she is human!  She is so different from my other goats, she would rather be with me then the herd, and she is vety protective of me, as in wont letting other goats around me and also people, she think she owns me, Buut she is my favorite goat!!  i love her!!






My new girl Matilda!  She is a Nigerian/fainter cross, she dosent faint thoe, So excited to breed her this year!!






Lacey lulu 






Pine Cone Farms buck, George!!  I love his color! He will be bred to my doe this coming fall!  





Pine Cone Farms herd:


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful goats and property


----------

